# Best malinois puppies from Romania(mondioring working lines)



## ciprian oltean (Apr 27, 2010)

Malinois puppies for sale, from working lines. The mother of the puppies participated to a BH1 exam at the Hungarian Championship, at the Mondioring World Championship FMBB 2010 level1, second place at the Mondioring Romanian National Championship 2009. Father of the puppies gratuated BH, IPO1, RESCUE exams and IPO FH. Both parents are very attached to owners and very a very good balance, they have participated in several demonstrations of obedience training. The puppies will have pedigrees, passports, vaccines and performance license. The puppies have native skils, all of them likes the ball, they bite the cloth. Atached are a few movies. For more informations: http://www.darkkennel.ro/ or at the Yahoo ID: [email protected] or at phone : 0040746560960 (only english)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gFAv1VdplA here is the puppies mother at work. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/pedigree/1012090.html is the mother's pedigree,and the father http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/belgian_malinois/pedigree/815941.html . The puppies were born 15.11.2010 . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vPuFbcDcaw and here the puppies can be seen at one month old.


----------

